

Dayfie – automatic selfie every time you open the app, sent to all your BFFs - rohandang
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/dayfie

======
zainhoda
Great job, guys! I have a lot of fun with this app. Something about the 3
second countdown when you open the app actually gets me to take selfies
whereas I usually hate taking selfies.

